
Dreaming of names with RBMs - ingve
http://colinmorris.github.io/blog/dreaming-rbms
======
thirdhaf
This is a pretty thorough description of generation, not just the
classification problem that is the usual introduction to machine learning.

I just loved the map of the generated place names [1] the illustrations are
hilarious.

[1]
[http://colinmorris.github.io/assets/rbm/kicksville.png](http://colinmorris.github.io/assets/rbm/kicksville.png)

